# Let's put an end to the Prami Hating.....



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 25, 2013)

So I personally love prami. I use it alot but so  often I see people bashing it and touting caber. Now I have used Caber  and I didnt like its effect nearly as much as I like prami for several  reasons. Lets take a look at the compounds. See where they are similar,  see where they are different, and see why in my opinion Prami is a clear  choice when it comes to a dopamine agonist for our purposes.

So both compounds are dopamine agonists. The agonize activity at the  dopamine receptor which causes increases in the levels of dopamine.  Dopamine and Prolactin have an inverse relationship. In other words if  one is high the other is low. So by increasing dopamine we can  effectively reduce prolactin. Caber has a longer half life, prami a  shorter one. So what the difference? Well they impact different dopamine  receptors. There are 4 dopamine receptors and they are responsible for  different functions. Caber acts primarily on d2 receptors which has an  effect on reducing prolactin. Sounds great. Well Prami acts  significantly on d 2,3,and 4 receptors. The functions of these receptors  are as follows d2-treats hyperprolactemia. d3 is crucial for male  sexual function. d4 is essential in the area of neuroprotectivity and  anti oxidant properties. As you can see Prami offers the same benefits  of caber but in addition several more. Particularly of note is the  effect prami has on gh - increasing it substantially, the effect on  sexual function, and the neuroprotective benefits.

Sides. This drives me crazy. All I hear is I hate prami it makes me sick  . All you need to do is start low and slowly increase dosage. Problem  solved. Now lets take a look at Caber and its side effects. Well first  of it bears mentioning that 79% of people who take Caber have adverse  side effects. Its also bears mentioning that a primary side of caber is  severely impaired liver function and choleostasis. Another is it causes  Vavular Heart Disease! Not with Prami! While Prami has sides they are  minor compared to the above in frequency and severity.

Somehow along the way things get twisted and info misconstrued. The fact  is Prami has less dangerous and less frequent sides, impacts more  beneficial areas than caber, has a shorter half life so can be taken "as  needed" doesn't have to steadily be taken like caber.

See Sometimes i use something and it works really well for me but i hear  so much contradictory info that I have to look into it. This was  exactly the case here. All in all man, in my opinion, Prami is the clear  cut choice hands down - for me anyway. If you haven't tried it rather  than parrot misinformation give it a go..its a pretty damn impressive  fun compound. Sexual benefits are insanely amazing, sense of well being ,  deep sleep , reduces prolactin quickly, easily and readily available.

Next 19 nor cycle have prami an hand and give it a go...if its your  first time or if its been a while. Do so with an open mind and I think  you will be very pleased.

Refs:
        *a b c d Kvernmo T, H?rtter S, Burger E (August 2006). "A review  of the receptor-binding and pharmacokinetic properties of dopamine  agonists". Clinical Therapeutics 28 (8): 1065?78.  doi:10.1016/j.clinthera.2006.08.004. PMID 16982285.

         * a b Newman-Tancredi A, Cussac D, Audinot V, et al. (November  2002). "Differential actions of antiparkinson agents at multiple classes  of monoaminergic receptor. II. Agonist and antagonist properties at  subtypes of dopamine D(2)-like receptor and  alpha(1)/alpha(2)-adrenoceptor". The Journal of Pharmacology and  Experimental Therapeutics 303 (2): 805?14. doi:10.1124/jpet.102.039875.  PMID 12388667.

         * "MedlinePlus Drug Information: Pramipexole (Systemic)".  United States National Library of Medicine. Archived from the original  on 2006-09-26. Retrieved 2006-09-27

          *Schade, Rene; Andersohn, Frank; Suissa, Samy; Haverkamp,  Wilhelm; Garbe, Edeltraut (2007-01-04). "Dopamine Agonists and the Risk  of Cardiac-Valve Regurgitation". New England Journal of Medicine 356  (1): 29?38. doi:10.1056/NEJMoa062222. PMID 17202453

          * Zanettini, Renzo; Antonini, Angelo; Gatto, Gemma; Gentile,  Rosa; Tesei, Silvana; Pezzoli, Gianna (2007-01-04). "Valvular Heart  Disease and the Use of Dopamine Agonists for Parkinson's Disease". New  England Journal of Medicine 356 (1): 39?46. doi:10.1056/NEJMoa054830.  PMID 17202454


Discuss?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jun 25, 2013)

What do you think is a good ramping up dosage schedule?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 25, 2013)

.25mg for 5-7 days the up to .5mg/day. You may be able to stop there. I have gone as high as .75mg every day before bed.


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the useful info Jimmy!  I've always been afraid of prami due to the negative reviews I read on the forums.  I'm going to have to give it a try on my next Tren cycle.


----------



## StanG (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice write up. Thank you inkedup!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jun 25, 2013)

prami is great stuff. it is great for reducing prolactin and nothing makes me more horny than prami. like already stated, you gotta work your way up to your cruising dose


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice read. TY
-AAP


----------



## orange24 (Jun 25, 2013)

Where do you find legit prami


----------



## toothache (Jun 25, 2013)

orange24 said:


> Where do you find legit prami



Cem...on it now and lovin' it!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2013)

orange24 said:


> Where do you find legit prami



Got mine from CEM and one other place.  start LOW and work your way up on dose.  Its good stuff if dosed right.


----------



## twotree (Jun 26, 2013)

First of all, great OP!!
Second, been on prami for 6 weeks. When dosed right I love it. Only 2 times I dosed too high. One time was 3mg and I woke up because I thought I was going to puke. But 20 minutes later, no puke, back to sleep. Last week, I hit 4 mg. Haha, actual hallucinations!! I thought I was listening to AM talk radio all night and hearing my kids yell out. Haven't felt like that since high school.
Anyhow, both times with sides were my bad. Staying around 1.5 is great for me now that I've built up. Great positive effects on libido!
Love it, won't ever go to caber.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 27, 2013)

twotree said:


> First of all, great OP!!
> Second, been on prami for 6 weeks. When dosed right I love it. Only 2 times I dosed too high. One time was 3mg and I woke up because I thought I was going to puke. But 20 minutes later, no puke, back to sleep. Last week, I hit 4 mg. Haha, actual hallucinations!! I thought I was listening to AM talk radio all night and hearing my kids yell out. Haven't felt like that since high school.
> Anyhow, both times with sides were my bad. Staying around 1.5 is great for me now that I've built up. Great positive effects on libido!
> Love it, won't ever go to caber.




why did you take 3mg?

what are you taking prami for?


----------



## twotree (Jun 28, 2013)

blergs. said:


> why did you take 3mg?
> 
> what are you taking prami for?



took 3 once and 4 once. I may have been drunk...

Taking it BC I'm on tren


----------



## blergs. (Jun 29, 2013)

twotree said:


> took 3 once and 4 once. I may have been drunk...
> 
> Taking it BC I'm on tren




NOT the response I expected....

Did your cycle go well atleast?  careful on the booz man lol


----------



## sneedham (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it kind of a hydrocodone affect?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sherk (Jun 29, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Is it kind of a hydrocodone affect?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta



No. Nothing like hydrocodone. Two completely different drugs with completely different effects. Though they both promote an increase in dopamine they're not comparable. It would be like comparing meth with pot. Both of those promote dopamine but they're two complete different drugs.


----------



## twotree (Jun 30, 2013)

blergs. said:


> NOT the response I expected....
> 
> Did your cycle go well atleast?  careful on the booz man lol



I'm still on! 50 days in. I might end it soon though, I'm ready to feel normal again...


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 2, 2013)

Great write up. Thanks for answering some of my questions re: prami and caber etc. So it sounds like Prami has a bit of a bum rap. I think I may give it a try next cycle I include deca or tren in.


----------



## lovinjane (Jul 16, 2013)

Tried prami for the first time last cycle. I've always loved caber, and prami def. did its job with the prolactin. However, i experienced a few sides that ive never heard from any one else and would like some input from those more experienced... I never experienced nausea, but when i would wake up in the morning, my face would be swollen around my eyes, and i felt like i was in a fog, as though i had taken a sleep aid. The swelling was fairly pronounced and I wondered if i may have a slight allergy to prami. This started the day I started prami, and i quit taking it after 3 days because of these effects, and the morning after i stopped, no more swelling or fatigue. Did i get bad prami?????


----------



## larry79 (Jul 16, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Got mine from CEM and one other place.  start LOW and work your way up on dose.  Its good stuff if dosed right.


You hit the nail on the head. "It's good stuff if dosed right"
Research chems are always hit and miss when it comes to potency, there is no guarantee. 
That is why i always take HG caber every time over playing the research roulette game.
But everyone is different.


----------



## thane22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the post!  People bash prami, but i know a couple guys in the gym that use it on tren.
On guy told me it makes him always want to jerk all the time....  kinda don't want him to spot me when hes on tren now HAHAHAHA


----------



## pate1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I love prami.  It does make me sick even at low doses if not taken before bed though.  Just something i deal with cause I know it works.  One thing I did find weird is I always run alot of tren with very little sides and I have noticed the only time I get night sweats is when also taking prami.  I can run 700mg a week of ace and no sweats, the first night I take prami, BAM wake up having the change the sheets.  Dont get me wrong prami is still better for me than caber in my eyes.


----------



## StanG (Jul 30, 2013)

Since reading this I tried prami, ramping up doses as suggested. I have to say its pretty damn impressive the effects it has on my sleep, well being and sexual effects. Im sold on it!


----------



## el80ne (Sep 8, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> has a shorter half life so can be taken "as  needed" doesn't have to steadily be taken like caber.



Hi Jimmy, thanks for the informative post. 

I was wondering if you could explain this bit about prami. Why would a shorter half life mean that it doesn't need to be taken as steadily as caber? 

Intuitively it would seem to me that a substance with a longer half life would need to be taken less often than one with a shorter half life. Why would a shorter half life allow it to be taken "as needed"?


----------



## DaMaster (Sep 9, 2013)

I love Prami. Been on it for weeks now because of Tren. I had a problem after ramping up my dose too fast but I just dropped it back down and absolutely no worries. I take it about 1-2 hours before bed and I'm g2g. 
Got mine from Purchase Peptides by the way. 
Great post bro.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 9, 2013)

el80ne said:


> Hi Jimmy, thanks for the informative post.
> 
> I was wondering if you could explain this bit about prami. Why would a shorter half life mean that it doesn't need to be taken as steadily as caber?
> 
> Intuitively it would seem to me that a substance with a longer half life would need to be taken less often than one with a shorter half life. Why would a shorter half life allow it to be taken "as needed"?



Its faster in and faster out. It is not necessarily prudent to use a dopamine agonist for longer than is required or for long term use if not required. It can mess with your neurological rewards system. This is a nice benfit prami has over caber with cabers longer active life.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 9, 2013)

1mg Prami per day puts the wood down! Well actually up


----------



## tokijava (Dec 11, 2013)

Good information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 28, 2013)

I know it's on older post. But this is what set my mind onto prami. I love the stuff, instant hard on. No gyno signs. Relatively inexpensive.  But if I take more than 
.3mgs I'm fucked.  Feel like vomiting,  sometimes do and very lethargic.


----------



## orange24 (Apr 20, 2014)

larry79 said:


> You hit the nail on the head. "It's good stuff if dosed right"
> Research chems are always hit and miss when it comes to potency, there is no guarantee.
> That is why i always take HG caber every time over playing the research roulette game.
> But everyone is different.



Where do you get pharm ancillaries


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

Orange I see you bumped this up... good read  You just have to find the right supplier. I have used research grade prami a few times and it has been fantastic.


----------



## orange24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Haha I bet


----------



## orange24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Research chems are scary for me. Waiting for convincing material or a handout to test and log lol. One source I know of is top notch, per Heavy


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 21, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Research chems are scary for me. Waiting for convincing material or a handout to test and log lol. One source I know of is top notch, per Heavy



If you read my posts online on other forums you will know I am known for complete honesty. I have worked for another peptide company years ago which were fantastic. But whenever I thought a product was crap I would say so (in open forums) and would never recommend it. We can't just give everyone who is unsure a free product... we pay to be on here and have to make money. We lost money on some sales after all deductions using our recent 1 buy get 1 free promo. There are numerous logs getting started now across the net on a variety of our products. I have used pharm grade cabergoline (dostinex) and research grade prami and I genuinely preferred the latter (everyone is different though).


----------



## orange24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Completely understand. Can I see links to those logs ? I can't find any and I'm both feet in if I see the logs are going well


----------



## nomad77 (Apr 21, 2014)

I use purchase peptide's prami every day while on tren great stuff just dont over due it


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 21, 2014)

nomad77 said:


> I use purchase peptide's prami every day while on tren great stuff just dont over due it



PurchasePepstides Is the way to go!!  I use their Prami a lot... Always pleased.  

Prami is very effective, and can be used with little to no sides when following proper protocol and dosing.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 21, 2014)

GreatWhitePeptides is an honest and reputable sponsor. I've actually talked to dude on the phone when I had an issue. My main source now is Blue Sky. There igf1-Lr3 is the bomb...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 23, 2014)

I been around the game along time. Seen a lot of rc companies do shady hit. Change names, open up other companies at the same time and use one to scam the other to sell legit ..till they open another. Its a sketchy business. There is one company that has stood the test of time, has an awesome rep, has quality shit and great service. Thats CEM ...and their prami is the shit.
I see on boards all the time..this new rc company pays to be a sponsor..all the sudden they are the flavor of the week..all hails..even staff (it understandable - they are paying and need support in return)then 6motnhs 9 months a year later, 2 years later = gone. I dont know ho long cem has been around but its 10 yeards at least. YOu dont sell bunk shit or have shiity service and still have a an awesome rep and still be around in that game after 10 years.


----------



## StanG (Jun 23, 2014)

bigpapabuff said:


> I been around the game along time. Seen a lot of rc companies do shady hit. Change names, open up other companies at the same time and use one to scam the other to sell legit ..till they open another. Its a sketchy business. There is one company that has stood the test of time, has an awesome rep, has quality shit and great service. Thats CEM ...and their prami is the shit.
> I see on boards all the time..this new rc company pays to be a sponsor..all the sudden they are the flavor of the week..all hails..even staff (it understandable - they are paying and need support in return)then 6motnhs 9 months a year later, 2 years later = gone. I dont know ho long cem has been around but its 10 yeards at least. YOu dont sell bunk shit or have shiity service and still have a an awesome rep and still be around in that game after 10 years.



Your post sums up why I was honored to be a rep for CEM when asked. I too love the prami and when I dosed it as specified in the OP here it became much more pleasant to use with all the benfits and none of the sides.


----------



## orange24 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> PurchasePepstides Is the way to go!!  I use their Prami a lot... Always pleased.
> 
> Prami is very effective, and can be used with little to no sides when following proper protocol and dosing.


was thinking of ordering their prami? how do you dose it and when was the last time you ordered it


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 27, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Where do you find legit prami


Our prami is strong as f$&k! I'm only using .1mg right now and I get numb hands while I sleep and sleep great. I have no prolactin sides and I'm on deca and trestolone acetate. 
Click on my signature banner to go to our website. It's on BOGO right now. The BOGO code is in my signature.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2014)

orange24 said:


> was thinking of ordering their prami? how do you dose it and when was the last time you ordered it



I use CEM when I want prami, it has always worked well for me and it tastes pretty good too.


----------

